# Texas Mesquite Burl Bangle



## NCWoodArt (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry Bangle guy I don't use the metal cores :irishjig: 

I like the look without them, time will tell if my customers do or not.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 23, 2012)

Also did I shower tree wider bangle, this one is about 3/4" wide.


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the shape and proportion of the first one that you posted. Are you new into making the bangles or is this something you have been doing for a while?


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 24, 2012)

These are actually my first two attempts. The Tx Mesquite requires a LOT of filling voids & checks. More than I want to do moving on, I will, stick with stabil woods.

Bill


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 25, 2012)

With cores or without, these are still some gorgeous looking bangles. Fantastic work.


----------

